# Weber Wildcats



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey, lets give Weber State some forum time. 5-0 in the Big Sky. Looks like Mac has it going up there just like he did at the U before they took away his team and gave it to Urban. 

Go Wildcats!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good for them. Who did they play this past weekend?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That is a feel good story, as it makes me feel good...


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Good for them. Who did they play this past weekend?


I believe it was Northern Arizona. I think they were even ranked higher than Weber.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats pretty cool.... good for them to be doing well. I hope Coach Mac gets them rolling and winds up with some championship teams there.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So, any chance Coach Mac can be hired by Utah State?


----------



## clam midia (Jul 7, 2008)

As a Weber State Student, I would like to put in my two cents on this subject.
Everyone is excited about football here in Utah, because of the two schools down south (from Weber there are two teams down south), but Weber's story has been missed by many.
Here is a school that was nothing a few years back, and Mac hasn't resurrected this program, he has created it. A decent showing against a top ten team, (Utah) and taking Hawaii (one year removed from a BCS bowl) to late in the third quarter in Hawaii. BYU and Utah haven't faired too well in Hawaii. If only BYU would "buy local first" instead of playing Northern Iowa, Northern Illinois, Northern Saskatchawan, and others.
Anyways, this team has made me actually buy Weber State merchandise, and want to wear it. 
"Weber State, great great great!!!!!"
Clammy


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Coach Mac would be a good deal at USU- but the rumor is John L again


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Coach Mac created what the utahutes have now. He made Wittingham. He deserves all credit for what the utahutes have become. And now to start up a program at Weber and do what he has done is amazing. And he's a great guy on top of being a great coach. Though your screen name disturbs me there Clam - I wholly agree with all you have said. I'm a Cougar to the core, and I have always thought that if BYU is going to play down a level, they should be playing Weber - like the utahutes did this year. Keep the money in state and the game relovent. Anyway, great for you in your purple gear, great for Weber, and Great for Coach Mac. All the way to the Title!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

As a student I attended most of Weber's football and basketball games. The basketball was always well atended because they had some winning teams. The football program is not well supported. Maybe this season will boost interest. I like Weber football. It is easy to get to the game and get home traffic wise, and seating is good. Only fighting 3 or 4 thousand other people for a parking place and a seat is sweet.

Go all the way Weber!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

You need to remember that the only reason BYU played Northern Iowa was because two other schools backed out (Alabama & Nevada). They Scheduled it last November when schedules are pretty much already decided or they might have looked to Weber. 8)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Ran their conference record to 6-0 Saturday against Portland State. Team looks good. Mac signs a new 4 year contract. Ranked 9/10 in their division. 

Weber State, Weber State, Great! Great! Great!


----------

